# Another Mule Deer to guess



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Contest is now CLOSED. Go to Page 7 for results

I thought it would be fun to break up the monotony of mid summer so if it is ok let's have a contest to help with judging some mule deer bucks. I remember talking width as a youth around the campfire so the contests will just focus on how wide the buck's are in the photos. I might not have them perfectly photo'ed from the front, but should be close enough to get us an idea.

To make it interesting, I'll throw some cash on the table for the winner. You choose- A $20 bill will be mailed to the winner or $50 in-shop credit at my taxidermy shop in American Fork. (I don't care if you delay the decision until after the hunts this Fall) Either way you win.

Rules-- 
Guess the width of the buck to the nearest 1/8 of an inch (this will give us more possibilities) 
Guess should be in inches and 1/8s of an inch. ( example 24 2/8 )
1 guess per user.
No editing your post once you hit enter.
No over or under rules, just the closest.
If multiple entrants choose the same width or if there are multiple users the same difference apart, I will throw the user names in a hat and have my 8 year old draw the winner.
Mailing address must be in the USA- I'm not mailing outside the country.
The answer will come by the weekend of July 27th.
No whining if you don't win, this is just for fun.
I measure width on the square, not diagonally. 
You can throw in a B&C score for fun, but it won't do anything for this contest.

Here is another velvet buck I put together for us to guess. The photo was taken at distance and then I cropped it, so it should give an accurate perspective of the antlers.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

33-1/8th


----------



## jsc (Nov 13, 2007)

32 7/8


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

30 6/8


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

33 1/2


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

34 1/2


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

30 1/8"


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

32 1/8


----------



## IDHunter (Dec 17, 2007)

29 3/8


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

31 7/8"


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

31 3/8


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

29 7/8


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

34 3/8


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

31 4/8


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

29 5/8. Says I.----SS


----------



## Gweedo (Mar 12, 2013)

29 1/8, This has been a lot of fun, regardless of the prize I say keep posting more to guess.:grin:


----------



## longdraw (Aug 4, 2008)

29 7/8


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

32 7/8


----------



## ISDA67 (Jul 18, 2013)

30-4/8


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

32" on the nose!


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

29 1/2"


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

30 6/8"


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

32 5/8


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

30 5/8 and thanks for the $20.00 from the last contest...If I was to win 3 of these contests could I just send you the $60.00 bucks back and get $150.00 towards a mount? :grin:


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

30 3/8


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

34"


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

30 3/8 inches.


----------



## Schleppy (Jul 16, 2008)

29 even


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Whoops! I guess I should read all the guesses before I post. If I get it right, give the prize to Muley73 since he guessed that width first.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

TS30- No worries on guessing the same. If you guys happen to tie, I'll throw your names in a hat just like last contest and let my 8 yo daughter draw the name. 
Nambaster- I'll let you buy back the credit anytime this year-- but you gotta win them all first!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

32 1/8


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

It's obviously 30 3/8


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

29 5/8


----------



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

30 1/8


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

29 6/8


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Dang you stole mine Dahlmer. Guess I'll have to go with 30" on the nose.


----------



## Smokepole (Oct 21, 2008)

33 2/8


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

30 4/8


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

32 2/8


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

29" even


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

27 7/8


----------



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

30 even


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

29 1/2


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

281/8


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

27 7/8


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

29 1/8


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

30 1/8"


----------



## provoflyfisher (Jun 12, 2008)

31 2/8


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

29 6/8


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll say 34 6/8 wide and B&C score of 192 3/8".


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

32-2/8 and 183-6/8


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

31 2/8


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

30-2/8"


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

32 6/8


----------



## Beast (Apr 4, 2010)

28 7/8


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll go with 31 even.


----------



## JHas (Nov 21, 2007)

36 4/8


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

28 4/8


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Why not do scores?

He looks about 175"


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Forget score... 29 1/8


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

29 3/8


----------



## mightybowhunter (Jul 14, 2008)

31 5/8


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

28 7/8"


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

30 5/8


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

31.13"


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

29 3/8


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

31 2/8


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

UPDATE and RESULTS

Looks like interest is waning so let's call it good on this contest.

The buck was 28 7/8" wide.

Again we had 2 posts -Beast and Bullock9- guess the same so I put their names in a hat and let my 8 yo daughter draw-- and the WINNER is Bullock9. I'll send him a PM to see what he wants.

I'll post another contest next week and people can play or not, it is all just for fun and a little fuel for the truck.

This is a great looking buck with very thick, almost perfect velvet. He was killed in Utah.. Here is another view of him. I really like the"whitetail" look with the stacked points off the main beams, which is a rare configuration for our mule deer with 4 points sitting that way. He scored in the low 180s (I don't have the exact score). I really enjoy putting mule deer back together.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats and thanks packout.


----------



## Schleppy (Jul 16, 2008)

Dang, off by an 1/8. Getting closer...


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks again for the good times Packout. As a note to contest winners, Packout's work is the way to go....I promise.-----SS


----------

